# how to use komodo compact brick help



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

hi just got some komodo compact brick is this the stuff i can ad water to to get more out of it or is that just the zoo med/exo terra stuff


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

If its Eco earth/coco coir then yes just add water slowly and break it down. It will mix into a fluffy earth like substance.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> If its Eco earth/coco coir then yes just add water slowly and break it down. It will mix into a fluffy earth like substance.


just sez komodo tropicle terrain compact brick


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Does it look like compact dirt


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yes, it's compacted coir. Just add water and watch it expand


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

how mutch water wood u say to a brick


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't add too much water to begin with, just poor water from the tap onto it, break it down with your hands and keep adding a bit of water at a time until its all broken down. Keep mixing with your hands until its a damp earthy substance. It should feel fluffy between your fingers. I use it for all my snakes, it's good stuff.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

A brick would nearly fill a bucket I reckon.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> A brick would nearly fill a bucket I reckon.


lol just filled a big buket hell wasant expecting that mutch


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

thinking of using some for me bosc wood it be ok for his viv


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

hawktrainer said:


> thinking of using some for me bosc wood it be ok for his viv


Should be- although it can get a bit dusty if it dries out too much.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Should be- although it can get a bit dusty if it dries out too much.


i normly give his viv a quick squirt with a squirty bottle so should be ok


----------

